# Quiz, How Well Do You Know Canada



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

How Well Do You Know Canada - Reader's Digest Canada



*Your total:  7/9*
Not too bad. You can go out and celebrate knowing you have at least a vague notion of what this country is all about.

:blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2009)

*Your total:  9/9*

Great job! Did you recently take a citizenship exam? Most of us born right here in Canada don't know that much about our own country.


Booyah!


----------



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

[sign]  Smarty Pants [/sign]


----------



## Banned (Apr 30, 2009)

[SIZE=-1]*Your total:*  9/9[/SIZE]


Great job! Did you recently take a citizenship exam? Most of us born right here in Canada don't know that much about our own country.


My grade nine history teacher would be so proud...the second one anyway, cause I failed history the first time around.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

Uh oh.  Maybe I am a bad Canadian :blush:  Either that or others did the quiz and didn't post.  Yeah, yeah, that must be it :blush:

:teehee:


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 30, 2009)

Your total:  8/9

Great job! Did you recently take a citizenship exam? Most of us born right here in Canada don't know that much about our own country.


----------



## gooblax (Apr 30, 2009)

*Your total:  4/9*
Try again

You never did do well in history class. All those dates - what was the point?

LOL  I really didn't have a hope here, did I?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2009)

> You never did do well in history class. All those dates - what was the point?



1. In my experience, most Canadian schools go out of their way to make the teaching of history as boring as possible. I didn't discover that history could actually be interesting until after I left school.

2. I don't recall ever getting a date in history class...


----------



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> 1. In my experience, most Canadian schools go out of their way to make the teaching of history as boring as possible. I didn't discover that history could actually be interesting until after I left school.




:zzz: :zzz:  Sorry can you repeat what you said?  You lost me after you said "history"  it must have triggered me into sleep mode :lol:


----------



## white page (Apr 30, 2009)

If I wispered poutine in your ear NN will you wake up again


----------



## Jackie (Apr 30, 2009)

I got 3 right


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2009)

If you don't live in Canada, I think you're doing well to get any right.


----------



## white page (Apr 30, 2009)

NicNak said:


> :zzz: :zzz:  Sorry can you repeat what you said?  You lost me after you said "history"  it must have triggered me into sleep mode :lol:



Is this what you mean , NN ,


----------



## Yuray (Apr 30, 2009)

10/9!......next


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 30, 2009)

....show off!


----------



## NicNak (Apr 30, 2009)

Yuray said:


> 10/9!......next




:nah: for some reason I not believe you.


----------



## Mari (Apr 30, 2009)

8/9 I would have got 9/9 but Yuray answered one of my questions!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2009)

Mari said:


> 8/9 I would have got 9/9 but Yuray answered one of my questions!



:lol: That was funny!


----------



## Yuray (Apr 30, 2009)




----------

